# APX mag options



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I recently picked up a new APX Compact. I have 2 13rd mags. Can this pistol use the 17rd or larger mags? I stumbled on a Beretta web page that showed spacers, like X-grip adapters, but all prices were in Euros. I went to Beretta USA and didn't see them listed. X-grip doesn't list APX adapters either.


----------

